# Finishing Worthless Wood



## Graybeard (Mar 11, 2019)

Darn but I'm having a hard time getting a scratch free finish on worthless wood. Any tips?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 11, 2019)

squint????? Sorry David, but I have same issue.......looks great, get it inside and under different light and I can't believe what I missed. On something like this, I need to practice patience and continue on down in grits with my micromesh. I hurry too much......... saying that about me, take it for what it is worth. It is pretty though!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jasonb (Mar 11, 2019)

I will typically do micro mesh then buff with the white compound. Or use Yorkshire grit and then buff. Either way my last step is buffing and I am usually happy with the finish.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Mar 11, 2019)

I’ve had luck wet sanding to 1000 grit and then buffing. Plastic polish works well also.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 12, 2019)

Buff with blue rouge


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 12, 2019)

My problem and it sounds like Garry's too is sanding scratches. Sadly my tool work leaves a lot to be desired so I always need to smooth out the finish before buffing or micro-mesh. I've tried a negative rake scraper but run the risk of breaking out the edges of the casting if I'm too strong. Even when I start with 220 it's a difficult issue to get those scratches out. (I'm using abranet) . Maybe it just takes time and patience. I got the first, not so much the last.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 12, 2019)

Here's another example. Note the white residue in the cracks. If you look closely there still are scratches in the acrylic. Maddening.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 12, 2019)

A wise old man (@Spinartist) once told me “don’t use too much pressure and keep the paper moving”


----------



## Don Wood (Mar 12, 2019)

I use Hut Plastic Polish on my pens and it eliminates the fine scratches.


----------



## Don Wood (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 12, 2019)

I tried abranet too. It always left scratches no matter how fine the grit. Try using the regular old sand paper....


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 12, 2019)

I spoke with an old friend that does a lot of casting and he uses black wet/dry paper from 400 up. Think I'll give that a shot. I like the Novas 3 followed by 2 also. I think it's a lot like the Hut

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 13, 2019)

Use the paper wet.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 13, 2019)

You could also try zona paper found on amazon or Turners Warehouse.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 13, 2019)

Lou Currier said:


> Use the paper wet.



Interesting that the fellow that suggested the paper said no to wet. He said you'll raise the grain even with stabilized wood. I guess all I can do is try.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 14, 2019)

Dark woods I wet sand with BLO. Water will leave a white residue in every little crack and crevice. BLO the residue will match the wood.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 27, 2019)

This is really helpful Rocky. I sure got the white residue. I've read if any of the wood is exposed to finish with a CA finish. If it's all acrylic they use the Novus system or auto polish. Do you agree?


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 27, 2019)

Yes sir... Finishing with the Novus polish will leave a shinier finish than the buffing wheel on CA. Acrylics I simply buff it out on the lathe with Novus.

There again if you have any cracks or crevices left you need to avoid them or you'll get some residue from the Novus polish. The Novus can be wiped out fairly easily if it gets in there, unlike sanding residue however. Deeper holes a soft bristled toothbrush cleans it out easily.


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 28, 2019)

Hey Rocky, how long do you let the boiled linseed oil dry before using the Novus polish? I've wiped off the excess but I'm sure there's still some that hasn't dried.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 28, 2019)

I typically wipe it down good with a blue shop towel when I finish sanding, and polish away. Have never had an issue with it David.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Graybeard (Mar 29, 2019)

Here it is, thanks for everyone's help and consideration.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 29, 2019)

Good looking scoop! Had ice cream fun when all over it.


----------

